# 04 GTO tranny noise



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

I recently purchased an 04 GTO w/ 23K miles on it and am loving the hell out of it. I only have one concern...2nd gear makes a strange grinding/whurring sound and is loud during 3rd gear engagement (4th gear makes the same sound as 2nd but is very faint). I brought it in to the dealer for other warranty work (radiator fans wouldn't stop running) and the service rep said that it was a normal sound. Personally, I don't think it is normal...what should I do? I also noticed that at idle the chassis rocks back and forth. Can anyone attest to these phenomenon?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTOgator said:


> I recently purchased an 04 GTO w/ 23K miles on it and am loving the hell out of it. I only have one concern...2nd gear makes a strange grinding/whurring sound and is loud during 3rd gear engagement (4th gear makes the same sound as 2nd but is very faint). I brought it in to the dealer for other warranty work (radiator fans wouldn't stop running) and the service rep said that it was a normal sound. Personally, I don't think it is normal...what should I do? I also noticed that at idle the chassis rocks back and forth. Can anyone attest to these phenomenon?


As long as your getting smooth up/down shifts, and it isn't popping out of a gear, and it doesn't get louder you should be ok. You do have gears spinning about two and a half feet from your ears. All M6's make a little noise.

Stock 04's do have a little lope to the engine. Remember, the engine is NOT detuned like the fbod's If you like that lope you'll really love it once you go for a cam package.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> As long as your getting smooth up/down shifts, and it isn't popping out of a gear, and it doesn't get louder you should be ok. You do have gears spinning about two and a half feet from your ears. All M6's make a little noise.
> 
> Stock 04's do have a little lope to the engine. Remember, the engine is NOT detuned like the fbod's If you like that lope you'll really love it once you go for a cam package.


 :agree ..... and if it's too noisy then try putting in some Royal Purple or Amsoil... that will quite it down considerably.


----------

